# Black lava rock



## Tom Michael (21 Oct 2018)

Hi all

I have purchased an ADA 90 h so am considering hardscape. My initial thoughts are to use some very large black lava rock, to utilise the aquariums height and also as a base for epiphytes/mosses etc.

Anyone know where I can source such rocks? Not the small round boulder type.


----------



## TBRO (21 Oct 2018)

Lava rock is good, I managed to source a load from another scaper. It’s much lighter than other rocks. 

You could glue bits together (As per the TGM video). 

 https://www.aquasabi.com/aquascaping/hardscape/stones/black-lava

Worth giving them an e-mail, they can probably source big bits. 

I like the idea of big rock monolithic stuff as per ADA:







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

